# last night



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how big was the one on the right


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

19"


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

The one on the right looks bigger than 19". Thats a freelin stud.


----------

